# Ebay Kleinanzeigenmarkt



## Unregistriert (20 Februar 2010)

Ich habe in Ebay Kleinanzeigenmarkt unsere Immobilie inseriert, ich bekam von einem angeblichen Intressenten eine mail in english. Er wolle dieses Objekt kaufen, sei aber zur Zeit als amerikanischer Captain im Ausland und schreibt recht über merkwürdige Geldtransfers.
Hat jemand schon mal so was gehabt?

Gruß Su und Danke


----------



## webwatcher (20 Februar 2010)

*AW: Ebay Kleinanzeigenmarkt*

http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/Muli
http://www.antispam-ev.de/wiki/419er


> Woran erkennt man trotzdem solche Betrügereien immer wieder? Es gibt bei allen diesen Varianten immer wieder eine Gemeinsamkeit: *Sie sollen irgendwann Geld per Western Union oder MoneyGram ins Ausland verschicken.* Wenn so etwas bei irgendeiner Transaktion im Internet von Ihnen verlangt wird, dann sollten Sie allerspätestens aufhorchen. Dann handelt es sich mit nahezu 100%-iger Sicherheit um Kriminelle.


----------



## Aly (28 Juli 2011)

Hi,

ja, genau so etwas ist heute meinem Vater passiert und ich bin froh diesen Beitrag hier gefunden zu haben! 
Zum Glück besitzen wir alle genug Menschenverstand diesen Betrug zu entdecken, obwohl ich von der Nigeria-Connection etc. noch nie vorher gehört hatte - und ich bin viel im Netz unterwegs! 

Damit auch alle anderen gewarnt sind, hier nun mal der Text der Mails (natürlich ohne Namen und email-Adressen):



> Willkommen zurückzur Verhandlung. Was ist dieArt der Zahlungund der letzteVerkaufspreisIhres Angebotes.



Anfangs wurde erst mal nur Interesse am Angebot gezeigt (ein altes Moped). Die Antwort oben erfolgte auf die Entschuldigung seitens des Verkäufers eine kurze Zeit abwesend gewesen zu sein.
Nachdem der Endpreis und die Art der Abwicklung genannt wurde, ging es plötzlich auf Englisch weiter!



> Hello,
> 
> I thank you for your response to my request concerning your property. I am Capt [..............] with the United States troop currently in Iraq. I contacted you primarily in confidence hoping that you can be a trustworthy person and would also be helpful in a matter like this. I am interested in your property and i will pay for it because i will need it when i am deployed to Europe.
> 
> ...



Da ich diesen Text in dieser Form noch nirgendwo gefunden habe, hoffe ich es ist ok ihn hier zu posten.
Egal ob dieser Mensch echt ist oder nicht, aber irgendwas stinkt an der Story mächtig! Selbst wenn dieser Brief nicht zur Nigeria-Connection gehört, so ist es doch gefährlich und illegal.

Ob man dieses Beispiel hier weiterverbreiten darf/soll, überlasse ich gerne den Moderatoren dieses tollen Forums!
Danke für die Möglichkeit sich hier zu informieren.

~Have a nice day~
Aly

[modedit by Hippo: Schriftgröße auf lesbare Größe geändert]


----------



## Hippo (28 Juli 2011)

Richtig erkannt, das ist ein Mugu


----------



## DaumenHoch2011 (23 September 2011)

Laß bloß die Finger von dem... ich hab damals ein Auto kaufen wollen und da sind mir immer wieder verlockende Angebote aufgefallen wo die Autos aber zur Zeit nicht in Deutschland waren!
Es wurde auch von Transferüberweisungen gesprochen und das stank wirklich bis zum Himmel! Nur das du jetzt was verkaufen möchtest und nicht wie bei mir selber was kaufen! Aber trotzdem hört es sich ziemlich merkwürdig an!


----------

